# Windows Updates



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Anyone else get lots of updates today ?
Picture---


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Have you followed the troubleshooting steps here:

Troubleshoot problems with installing updates - Windows Help


----------



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Old Rich said:


> Have you followed the troubleshooting steps here:
> 
> Troubleshoot problems with installing updates - Windows Help


Yep.
Also Troubleshooter in Control Panel.
I figure they use a special process to download.
The updates always download slowly.
They install ok.

Was just wondering about the number of updates since it is past Patch Tuesday.


----------



## brecht.keitharm (Apr 24, 2016)

Windows 8 is really so much good for using. I have use it when it publish Microsoft Co. Thanks for that. I aslo thanks to techsupportforum for giving me chance for comments. Good luck..


----------

